# Kidnapped Cancelled?



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Just received an e-mail from Brilliant But Cancelled's Death Watch game that indicated that NBC has announced the cancellation of Kidnapped. Can't find a link yet.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Dang it - I enjoyed the first episode and was looking forward to catching up on the two stored on my hard drive. Hope it's not true.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I hope this is another "Happy Hour" case for them where they've jumped the gun and assumed the show was cancelled when it was instead put on hiatus or similar.

I am still liking Kidnapped an awful lot and want to see where it goes.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

KRS said:


> Dang it - I enjoyed the first episode and was looking forward to catching up on the two stored on my hard drive. Hope it's not true.


+1

Although it will make it easier to record The Nine.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

They invested a ton of dough in this show... it's hard to believe it's already been cancelled. I haven't gotten to it yet, but it's patiently waiting on TiVo.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Tim Cuprisin, TV/Radio reporter for the Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel, had this to say in today's column:


> It looks like NBC may end up as the winner of this season's cancellation sweepstakes. Although nothing's been announced, the network's "Kidnapped" appears doomed and could be the first new show to be euthanized.
> 
> The drama was in 67th place in the overall Nielsen rankings last week, so don't invest too much energy into it.


----------



## Austintatious (Feb 14, 2005)

yesterday's AA column stated that:

_Ausiello: Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I just got word that the show is essentially dead. Producers have been told to finish making 13 episodes, and then stop. On the bright side, another Reunion this is not. They had a contingency plan in place that lets them wrap up the mystery by then. _

http://www.tvguide.com/News-Views/Columnists/Ask-Ausiello/default.aspx

So who knows if all 13 episodes make it on the air or not, but I've deleted the shows & season pass from my tivo unwatched.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Wow, that surely is quick - especially for big bugdet and high profile. 13 episodes (if they all air) makes a nice mini-series though. If the don't air, do they sell the series on DVD?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Supposedly, they've committed to airing all the episodes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I read somewhere that Smith is also getting pulled. Bummer about Kidnapped, but I didn't find the first two eps all that interesting.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> I read somewhere that *Smith* is also getting pulled. Bummer about Kidnapped, but I didn't find the first two eps all that interesting.


Dang it again - I was really digging Smith as well. Lots of potential. Curse these snap decisions by the networks. Cancelling a show after only two or three episodes have aired is ridiculous.

I enjoy checking out all the new shows at the start of the season, but it is getting to the point where I might as well not even bother until the dust settles.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

I wonder why they pulled it so fast. After all, they promoted the heck out of it. It was in the previews for pretty much every movie I saw in theatres.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

The sad fact is that the networks haven't figured out that they all are competing over a much smaller pie. I mentioned in a AIM chat with a friend the other nite that the networks are now competing against so many things that it's just crazy to not be somewhat pleased with the results that they are getting.

As an example, people, especially younger people, have video games; DVDs -- including DVDs of TV series from networks that they don't get (i.e., HBO's shows) -- of TV and movie content; friends and family commitments; sporting events; cable channels; music; time-shifted content; and much more.

The old days of getting 20 - 30% of the viewers in the country to tune in for a network show are gone. The networks should be happier that they are getting 10% of the full audience to tune in, and work on holding that amount and getting more through viral campaigns, etc.

It still seems that a lot of the network programmers are focusing on getting big ratings and are freaking because they don't. Because of that they cancel shows that go on to cult followings, and show almost no patience with others.

Who knows if the show that Heather Graham was in last season (cancelled after one episode) would have found an audience? It was cancelled before the ratings had really even come in. The numbers it drew will go on to be considered a hit in just a few season and the networks will cry about why they can't attract as many eyeballs as they used to be able to.

There's a lot of competition for people's free time, and they aren't worried any more about missing TV shows. The audience figures if the show is really good it'll last and they'll be able to pick it up later. True to some extent, but false also -- because without viewers along the way the networks and their itchy trigger fingers pull the plug on the shows because of the poor ratings.

It's a never ending cycle really, but it would certainly help some if the networks would show more patience, rather than less, and really give the viewers a chance to determine what is worth watching and what isn't.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I hated Smith and canceled my season pass after the first episode, but I loved Kidnapped and will hate to see it go.  

It's good news that at least that there will be some closure and a resolution to the case. 

I'm recording a lot of shows right now so the other good thing for me is I can get back 42 minutes of my life each week ...


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

This is why I am *so* glad the rumors of BSG moving to NBC were false. The show would have been canceled before the first episode even aired. 

How can NBC even justify cancelling a show after 2 weeks? Were the ratings really that bad?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bdowell said:


> The sad fact is that the networks haven't figured out that they all are competing over a much smaller pie. ...


I've watched a lot of pilots this year, and I just want to add one thing: I think the quality and production values of the new series are MUCH higher than in years past. The networks DO know they are competing so even if they're a little gun-shy with the ratings, IMO they are making every effort to put the best stuff out there. (With the exception of "Help Me Help You" and "Happy Hour", of course. )


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

I liked Happy Hour. Couldn't get through help me help you though.

It seems like there's too many new good shows on now. I (and I imagine most people) just don't have time to watch all of them. 
In years past, folks would pick one show on wednesdays at 9pm to watch. Even with VCRs, they weren't used as heavily as DVRs are nowadays. 

Today, many people don't have to pick that one show on 1 network. I (and many others) can record all primetime shows every night. Just because I haven't seen kidnapped yet doesn't mean I don't plan to watch it (during a rerun week around thanksgiving for example). More folks nowadays are 'behind' on their tv viewing because DVRs makes it possible to catch up later. But those folks don't count in the ratings.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

drew2k said:


> I hated Smith and canceled my season pass after the first episode, but I loved Kidnapped and will hate to see it go.


Ditto.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

I like Kidnapped. But if they resolve the mystery in 13 episodes (and air all 13) then i have absoutely NO problem -- I wish more networks would develop contingency plans like that.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I really liked the premiere of Kidnapped but I was lukewarm about the second episode. I was planning to keep watching though. I agree if they wrap it up in 13 eps I would be fine with that.

Smith, I was bored to tears by the first episode and have the later episodes languishing on my TiVo.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Sirius Black said:


> This is why I am *so* glad the rumors of BSG moving to NBC were false. The show would have been canceled before the first episode even aired.
> 
> How can NBC even justify cancelling a show after 2 weeks? Were the ratings really that bad?


Last week, Kidnapped got a 4.4 rating/7 share, which places it well last for the timeslot. I can't find exact numbers for the previous week, but I believe they were around 5.1 rating/8 share, also dead last.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

bqmeister said:


> I liked Happy Hour. Couldn't get through help me help you though.
> 
> It seems like there's too many new good shows on now. I (and I imagine most people) just don't have time to watch all of them.
> In years past, folks would pick one show on wednesdays at 9pm to watch. Even with VCRs, they weren't used as heavily as DVRs are nowadays.
> ...


Considering that the Nielsen sample is ~5000 people, most people don't actually count.

It drives me bonkers that the fate of Veronica Mars essentially rests with 50 people.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I think the networks realize that their numbers will be lower, but they won't accept a show getting clobbered by other network competition. Especially a seemingly expensive one.

This is a reason people care _where a show is going_.  Many critics were saying at the beginning of the season that most of these serialized dramas seemed better suited for a mini-series. How many red herrings can you throw out over 20 plus eps before viewers give up?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

bdowell said:


> There's a lot of competition for people's free time, and they aren't worried any more about missing TV shows. The audience figures if the show is really good it'll last and they'll be able to pick it up later.


It's a vicious spiral then: viewers know the networks are quick to pull a show so they won't watch it, lowering the ratings, making the networks even quicker to pull a show. Network execs also appear ignorant regarding the concept of sunk costs. The episodes have already been produced and their costs paid. Nothing is lost by airing them; you certainly don't recoup those costs by _not_ airing them.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I've watched a lot of pilots this year, and I just want to add one thing: I think the quality and production values of the new series are MUCH higher than in years past. The networks DO know they are competing so even if they're a little gun-shy with the ratings, IMO they are making every effort to put the best stuff out there.


I agree completely. This is definitely the best year of television in a very long time.

I've read nothing credible about Smith being cancelled. I'm not worried too much about that, yet.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> Network execs also appear ignorant regarding the concept of sunk costs. The episodes have already been produced and their costs paid. Nothing is lost by airing them; you certainly don't recoup those costs by _not_ airing them.


However, you suffer opportunity costs by not airing some other program.

I did my Master's thesis on sunk costs, actually. The whole issue with "sunk costs" is that it is technically irrational to consider those costs when making your decision. That cuts both ways, so it is just as irrational to say, "We might as well air it since we already spent $X to produce it."


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

MacThor said:


> I think the networks realize that their numbers will be lower, but they won't accept a show getting clobbered by other network competition.


Which is why the networks are failing, IMO. Who cares if you get clobbered? Are the networks run to satisfy the ego of their executives, or the pocketbooks of their shareholders?


> Especially a seemingly expensive one.


Why is Kidnapped expensive? Shouldn't character dramas be cheap to produce? They certainly seem to be where movies are concerned; all the really big movie budgets seem to be animated or have lots of special effects.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

I have only two words for networks that cancel after 2 or 3 episodes:

Sein Feld.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

bicker said:


> However, you suffer opportunity costs by not airing some other program.


Which generally involves a new set of unamortized startup costs, separate from production costs. That must run into a lot of dollars every year, which they could save with a slower trigger finger.

How often does any show get cancelled after 3 episodes and have its replacement do as well or better? My bet is "not often". My point is that the networks look like they're engaged in aimless thrashing about. Emphasis on "instant hit" and "being #1 in every timeslot" doesn't look like economically rational activity, it looks like executives satisfying their egos.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

KRS said:


> Dang it - I enjoyed the first episode and was looking forward to catching up on the two stored on my hard drive. Hope it's not true.


Ditto. Really like the first episode, haven't gotten around to the 2nd yet (behind on everything) but I have to say, I was wondering afterwards how they'd continue a whole season on just one case, unless it's near-real-time like 24. Maybe by the 13th episode we'll want the whole thing wrapped up.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> Which generally involves a new set of unamortized startup costs, separate from production costs. That must run into a lot of dollars every year, which they could save with a slower trigger finger.


Yet that trigger finger could result in a Grey's Anatomy getting aired in time to build a following, and then go on to be a run-away hit. Also, keep in mind that as a show fails, the networks not only make very little money on it, but end up incurring obligations to advertisers for failing to deliver promised ratings.



> How often does any show get cancelled after 3 episodes and have its replacement do as well or better?


Often enough.



> My point is that the networks look like they're engaged in aimless thrashing about.


I greatly resent when someone outside my department presumes to make expert evaluations of the work of my department, without having the expertise, and most importantly the access to inside information that would be necessary to make such a judgement. We viewers are about three or four degrees separated from the network decision-makers in that regard, so our off-the-cuff responses to their decisions, especially when they're so obviously driven by what we personally like and don't like, carry no weight.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Well, after the second ep I was very lukewarm about Kidnapped and on the brink of pulling my SP . . . this just makes the decision easier. I have too many new shows anyway so I'm just as happy to weed another one out. (Smith was my first casualty BTW.)


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Smith is about to be my first casualty, too, and Kidnapped wasn't going to be far behind. I tried to watch the second episode last night and fell asleep...three times! Not a good sign.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

NBC officially pulled the plug today. 

13 episodes and that's the end of it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/TV/10/05/television.kidnapped.reut/


----------



## tetspa (Mar 17, 2005)

does this mean they will move Law and Order back to it's old time slot? I don't like Law and Order being on Friday nights.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Law and Order is on every channel anyway. They need to cancel that crapy show.


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

tetspa said:


> does this mean they will move Law and Order back to it's old time slot? I don't like Law and Order being on Friday nights.


But with TiVo, it doesn't matter what night it's on!


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

With the way the networks cancel shows these days, you'd think they were being recalled for causing widespread epileptic fits. I'm not a fan of either show discussed in this thread but it almost makes one leary of wasting time with ANY new shows until you get a chance to see what might stick around.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm disappointed that NBC has pulled the plug so soon. I thought the first two episodes were pretty good.

Unfortunately, with this kind of show it either gets an audience right from the beginning or it doesn't. It's not going to pick up viewers as it goes along because people feel like they won't be able to get caught up with the mystery.

I have episode three saved on TiVo and now I don't know if I should watch it or delete it. I like that NBC is going to air all 13 episodes and it could turn out to be a pretty cool miniseries if the writers get to wrap everything up in the last few episodes.



Lori said:


> It drives me bonkers that the fate of Veronica Mars essentially rests with 50 people.


Oh boy. When you put it like that, the ratings system does sound absurd. I can beat my head against the wall trying to get people to watch _Veronica_, but if they don't have a Nielsen box, it all seems so useless.

But considering how fast shows gets canceled these days, the fact that we have a third season of _Veronica_ is an amazing gift. VM is so unique that it seemed destined for the "brilliant but canceled" category in its first season.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

> I greatly resent when someone outside my department presumes to make expert evaluations of the work of my department, without having the expertise, and most importantly the access to inside information that would be necessary to make such a judgement. We viewers are about three or four degrees separated from the network decision-makers in that regard, so our off-the-cuff responses to their decisions, especially when they're so obviously driven by what we personally like and don't like, carry no weight.


 So, how's the weather up there on High Horse Mountain?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Probably not as nice as down there in Fantasyland.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

Very disappointed. Wife & I liked this one. We dumped Smith after 2 eps.


----------



## TiVaholic (Nov 29, 2000)

Hmm...saw them filming it last week by NYU. First time I've seen a show in the wild.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I noticed that my Recording History said Kidnapped was not recorded because it was not in the guide. Does this mean it didn't air last week?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

shady said:


> I noticed that my Recording History said Kidnapped was not recorded because it was not in the guide. Does this mean it didn't air last week?


It hasn't been aired in approximately 2 weeks now.

It was moved to Saturday nights about 12 days ago, so it didn't air on Wednesday this past week. It missed the Saturday airing because of the NASCAR event on NBC (which I suspect is also why NBC repeated the horrible Dane Cook hosted SNL season premiere again last nite).

If all goes well, I would assume Kidnapped airs next this Saturday nite (10/21). I've not checked the schedule yet, but that would seem to be the next available time to air it. (And is the time that is showing up on my HR10-250's To-do list for the next showing).

I started to post a "I miss this show, sniff, sniff" for Kidnapped when Wednesday passed without an airing, but it wouldn't have done much good. The suits at NBC have already decided the show is gone, but at least they're letting the team behind it finish up the story for us. Now we just have to be patience while waiting for episodes to air.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

That is correct.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

To bad. I kind of like the show.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

It's dead, Jim.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7231


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Darn it, so now they (NBC) aren't even going to air the rest of the already shortened season?!

I hope they put the remaining episodes up on the net for download or at least give some closure to the series to let everyone know how it all would have gone.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

<grrrrrr> I was actually enjoying this one. Hell, I don't record a single other show on Saturday except this.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

bdowell said:


> Darn it, so now they (NBC) aren't even going to air the rest of the already shortened season?!
> 
> I hope they put the remaining episodes up on the net for download or at least give some closure to the series to let everyone know how it all would have gone.


There's an outside possibility that they haven't even produced all twelve.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Vito the TiVo said:


> There's an outside possibility that they haven't even produced all twelve.


I was hoping they have, just so I could find out who did it ...


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

I heard they still got the go ahead to produce all 13 eps, and that the 13 eps would all be aired, but that was it.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I would suffice just a web blog with a breakdown of the rest of the season/series.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> I heard they still got the go ahead to produce all 13 eps, and that the 13 eps would all be aired, but that was it.


Where did you hear that?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

GadgetFreak said:


> Where did you hear that?


Just about every source out there. Here's one:

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6378212.html?title=Article&spacedesc=news

Greg


----------



## Jeffho (Apr 8, 2004)

According to TV Guide there is at least some closure.

http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=700010849


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Wonder when they will put them up on nbc.com ... 
Never watched a show online. Kind of pisses me off that I have to but I do want to know what happens.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> Wonder when they will put them up on nbc.com ...
> Never watched a show online. Kind of pisses me off that I have to but I do want to know what happens.


Build a myth box an' then you can watch it on your tv.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

Jeffho said:


> According to TV Guide there is at least some closure.
> 
> http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=700010849


TVGuide had some additional details today. nbc.com will release a new episode every Friday starting tomorrow (11/3). Said they might also have some sort of mini-marathon on-air but I doubt it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

GadgetFreak said:


> TVGuide had some additional details today. nbc.com will release a new episode every Friday starting tomorrow (11/3). Said they might also have some sort of mini-marathon on-air but I doubt it.


Pretty much just like they did with Book of Daniel.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Anyone know if Kidnapped will be available via the NBC Universal Media Manager? So far all I've seen available are Heroes, Studio 60, BSG, and other odds-and-ends. I'm hoping Kidnapped will show up, so I could download and watch full-screen ...

http://viiv.nbcuni.com/viivexperience.html


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

I have to say, taking it off the air alltogether is pretty lame. It's going to get to the point that no one will watch ANY serialized shows anymore because they don't want to get invested only to have NBC or whoever cancel the show & take it off the air before the story is resolved.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

7thton said:


> I have to say, taking it off the air alltogether is pretty lame. It's going to get to the point that no one will watch ANY serialized shows anymore because they don't want to get invested only to have NBC or whoever cancel the show & take it off the air before the story is resolved.


Just wait till the day when you're in the middle of watching that hour-long drama and a screen pops up saying there's not enough viewers and the remainder of the episode will not be shown; instead we bring you a rerun of the hit show "Who can Assassinate a Politician?"


----------



## stivovance (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh well, I'll read one day how the show ended, not going from watching this in HD to watching it via the web, not going to happen.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I guess it's time to delete those unwatched Kidnapped episodes.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

GadgetFreak said:


> TVGuide had some additional details today. nbc.com will release a new episode every Friday starting tomorrow (11/3). Said they might also have some sort of mini-marathon on-air but I doubt it.


That isn't showing on my TiVo guide yet. What time, exactly? The TV Guide article doesn't say. Hopefully not the same time as Vanished (also relegated to purgatory aka Friday @ 8) since I also record Doctor Who in that time slot and I only have 2 tuners.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> That isn't showing on my TiVo guide yet. What time, exactly? The TV Guide article doesn't say. Hopefully not the same time as Vanished (also relegated to purgatory aka Friday @ 8) since I also record Doctor Who in that time slot and I only have 2 tuners.


No, it's on their web site every Friday now. You gotta view it online.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I think their decision is predicated on the fact that so few people were watching Kidnapped that they're not worried about turning too many viewers off of serial programs.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

BURN IN HELL, NBC!!!

I'll wait for the DVD. If that doesn't happen, so long Kidnapped.

Greg


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

dswallow said:


> No, it's on their web site every Friday now. You gotta view it online.


Even the Saturday night airings have been cancelled? Bummer.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Crap. Crap, crap, crap.

I can't watch it online. I will just have to read about the final episodes, I guess.


----------



## battleaxe (Nov 3, 2006)

Wait, is this the show with the guy from Office Space...that show was terrible.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

battleaxe said:


> Wait, is this the show with the guy from Office Space...that show was terrible.


_Office Space_? If you're talking about Ron Livingston, his show is _Standoff_ on CBS, and no, that is not canceled.

Another guy from _Office Space_ is on _Scrubs_, and that's not canceled either.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Where on NBC's website are the episodes? They're not showing in the video section.

What's with the NBC Universal videos, anyway? The Intel and PC only requirement is *insert violent epithet here*.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

No desire to watch episodes on PC.
2 questions:
Can I download from the web, and then xfer the episode to TiVo for full screen watching?
Can I download from the web and burn to dvd (via pc) and watch using dvd player?
How?
Thanks


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm sure it will show up on BitTorrent sooner rather than later...


----------



## ravedog (Apr 23, 2003)

well this is crap. Have you seen the quality of shows that NBC puts up for free? Oh how I long to go from HD versions of the show to a pixellated popup window on my mac's screen....

ARRRGHHH!!! It's not even avaialble on iTunes for purchase. What is NBC's problem? I'm even willing to pay... oh well.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

I tried to find the new episode today. Looks like the episode up there is episode 5 from last week. Episode 6 which did not air is scheduled for Friday the 10th.


----------

